# Where can i get HP Brown Sauce - Makati



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Really need to get some HP Brown Sauce.

Anyone seen any in Makati, or other area nearby?

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

gaz_0001 said:


> Really need to get some HP Brown Sauce.
> 
> Anyone seen any in Makati, or other area nearby?
> 
> Thanks


I would try at any of the larger Puregold stores or if not there, you might try at a duty free shop/store at Clark, Angeles or in Subic Bay if you get over that way.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

gaz_0001 said:


> Really need to get some HP Brown Sauce.
> 
> Anyone seen any in Makati, or other area nearby?
> 
> Thanks


Makati - Call Bower Restaurant, they may know. Phone: (02) 894-3589. Otherwise Union Jack Tavern may have it in stock.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've seen this at South SuperMarket Chain, in my area but I don't live in Manila but they do have stores in Alabang, maybe other spots here's a short cut to their website.

https://foursquare.com/v/south-supermarket/4b9b4631f964a520b2fd35e3

What about S & R Private food club chain, here's link.

Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

gaz_0001 said:


> Really need to get some HP Brown Sauce.
> 
> Anyone seen any in Makati, or other area nearby?
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried finding it yet? The SM Hypermarket at MOA has a pretty large import section.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

You might look in S & R


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Try Cash & Carry in Makati.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

I've seen this in SM supermarket


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

metmanph said:


> I've seen this in SM supermarket


Yes SM Supers have a lot of American imports or as they call them Western Imports


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hard to find imported foods/sacues*



lkarlovsky said:


> Yes SM Supers have a lot of American imports or as they call them Western Imports


I finally got my first bottle of "Siracha Sauce" after living here 5 years from an SM grocery store but it was packed under the importers company name with Siracha in the middle, it still had the green twist top but ?. I didn't know if this was the original sauce till I got home and sure enough, I drove back 3 days later to buy it all and it was no longer carried.

If you do find something like this buy it up, the HP sauce? I've never tried it but the bottle looks like A1 Steak Sauce, does it taste the same.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

S&R Imus has Siracha.


----------



## bodyn (May 20, 2015)

HP sauce can be bought at Rustan's Supermarket (Shangri-La Plaza - Ortigas) off the shelf for 120 Peso or in the larger SM Supermarkets (Imported Section).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*HP Sauce*



bodyn said:


> HP sauce can be bought at Rustan's Supermarket (Shangri-La Plaza - Ortigas) off the shelf for 120 Peso or in the larger SM Supermarkets (Imported Section).


I'll have to try this stuff, is it similar to A1 sauce the bottles look similar and ingredients.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bodyn said:


> HP sauce can be bought at Rustan's Supermarket (Shangri-La Plaza - Ortigas) off the shelf for 120 Peso or in the larger SM Supermarkets (Imported Section).


Cheaper than here in the US. I'd try it but I'm not an A1 Sauce fan of which I heard this was similar to.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

A1 sauce is a pale imitation of HP sauce in my opinion. HP tangier and more fruity! But I'm biased being a Brit 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*HP Sauce*



steveb47 said:


> A1 sauce is a pale imitation of HP sauce in my opinion. HP tangier and more fruity! But I'm biased being a Brit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The meat chain store "Monterey Meats" sells the HP sauce.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info 😃

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

steveb47 said:


> A1 sauce is a pale imitation of HP sauce in my opinion. HP tangier and more fruity! But I'm biased being a Brit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I rarely put anything on meat as I want the full flavor of it. It's like spoiling a good cup of coffee with cream and sugar, or a good whiskey with water or coke lol


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Agreed! Wouldn't dream of putting it on a good steak! Only with a full English breakfast lol.
Also agree no sugar or cream in coffee for me and adding water to a smooth single malt is sacrilege!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*English Breakfast*



steveb47 said:


> Agreed! Wouldn't dream of putting it on a good steak! Only with a full English breakfast lol.
> Also agree no sugar or cream in coffee for me and adding water to a smooth single malt is sacrilege!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


That's what I read online, it's the prefered sauce for English Breakfast and also that the recipe had changed, less salt, my wife loves A1 so I'll bet she'd prefer HP sauce over A1.

Miss the Heinz 57 for sausages, I thinks it's sold every blue moon in our area.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

She will become addicted to it 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

It's in Savemore near me at Fortune Towne near Bacolod 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## happiestwombat (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, I have bought it in Rustan's in Makati Glorietta, also SM there have it, as well as HP tomato sauce, also Landmark supermarket is worth a look.


----------

